
Three men make a tiger - nickt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_men_make_a_tiger
======
rhapsodic
This brings to mind all of the absurd things that James Damore did not say in
his infamous memo, but many people claim that he did. It doesn't matter if he
actually said them or not; if enough people repeat that he did, then
effectively, he did.

